# MSI GeForce GTX 660 HAWK 2 GB



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2012)

MSI's new GeForce GTX 660 HAWK is a fully customized, overclocked GTX 660. It comes with the company's signature TwinFrozr cooler and includes goodlies like dual BIOS and voltage measurements points.

*Show full review*


----------



## DarkOCean (Oct 22, 2012)

The gpuz shot from oc section is wrong.


----------



## sunaiac (Oct 22, 2012)

*driver version ...*

This test is outdated right when issued.
Test with 12.11 drivers on the AMD side to give it some value ...


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 22, 2012)

W1zzard what does a Radeon HD7870 going in the GTX 660 sector? ^^;


----------



## djisas (Oct 22, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> W1zzard what does a Radeon HD7870 going in the GTX 660 sector? ^^;
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48794&stc=1&d=1350911014



For comparison sake??

The test was probably done before wizz got his hands on the new amd drivers, seems reasonable to me the non inclusion in this test...

But from his results, it's safe to add an extra 10% performance to the HD7870 which puts it on par if a little higher than the tested card here...


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 22, 2012)

djisas said:


> For comparison sake??
> 
> The test was probably done before wizz got his hands on the new amd drivers, seems reasonable to me the non inclusion in this test...
> 
> But from his results, it's safe to add an extra 10% performance to the HD7870 which puts it on par if a little higher than the tested card here...



than well when i take a Asus HD 7970 Matrix Platinum i don't see any Nvidia on the list ^^


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2012)

djisas said:


> But from his results, it's safe to add an extra 10% performance to the HD7870 which puts it on par if a little higher than the tested card here...



that's correct. this review was finished before the new AMD drivers were available. technically they are still not available to the public and I had to make MSI's NDA date for the HAWK


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, I love when people make accounts to state something they should of searched first about...

W1zz great review. I think you need to add some sort of "disclamer" to the review section...


----------



## NeoXF (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice, I'm looking for a SLI of GTX 660 config, and the original Twin Frozr III version was my first choice, but now with the new AMD drivers, I'm having seconds thoughts... AMD being my first choice before researching a GTX 660 SLI config anyway.

Any idea what the (real) max boost clock was during gaming/benchmark sessions?


----------



## Masinuta (Oct 25, 2012)

*Gtx 660*

I have a MSI 660 (not Hawk) thet in boost go without OC to 1176 Mhz ... so how is teat 1150 Mhz is max for Hawk ?


----------

